# First attempt at posting pics...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

These are my first attempts at posting pics. They are also in the album section. All shots taken with Canon EOS, 35mm, film, tripod mounted, 28-70 zoom around f16. Shots all taken in early June.
Comments welcome.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice looking tanks! What are you using to take your pics?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Those were all taken with a Canon EOS, 35mm, Fuji Reala print film. I do have a small digital cam, but it's only 2 MB, and not really for any serious work.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The top photo I like for its uniqueness and dreamlike quality (and for its lack of eqipment). Film photo - at least on the Web - seems partially extinct these days.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice tank, Bert. Is this a new setup?

Carlos


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I like the first picture also. i thought it was a nano tank at first, that would be a great artistic style nano.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, folks. 

Carlos, the 10 is relatively new, about 10 months old. The current scape has developed over the last 3-4 months. The 29 gal, has been set up for years. The last year and a half as a planted tank, after I discovered how to grow something other than hornwort. The layout on the 29 was only a couple of weeks old when photographed.


----------

